# Replacing belt on 90-inch Land Pride Finish mower



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

My 90-inch Land Pride finish mower needs a new belt. Probably the first time since it was new ... 12 years ago?

Now, the gearbox is mounted on a steel piece a few inches above the deck and its shaft goes low enough down that there is not enough room to slip the belt out between the end of the shaft and the deck.

It *looks* like I need to remove the main pulley and then remove the gearbox.

All to change the belt!

Is that true? I sure wish they'd given me an extra half inch.

Thanks.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can you un bolt the gear box and raise it to get clearence, I bet you can. Good luck


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Working on that. In order to do so I have to remove the pulley. Just hoping there was a better way ...


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Rick, you were right. 

Though it *appears *that in order to raise the gearbox one must remove the pulley, that is not so. You can get the 1/2 inch clearance needed to replace the belt simply by raising the gearbox, pulley attached.


----------

